# Acronis True Image Plug-In für BartPE



## jetztaber (1. Januar 2008)

*Acronis True Image Plug-In für BartPE*

*[Für Profis - Schwierigkeitsgrad: Hoch]*

Einige von Euch werden sicherlich BartPE und Acronis Backup kennen. Es besteht die Möglichkeit, Acronis via Plug-In in Bart PE zu integrieren. Wie das genau geht, wird hier beschrieben:

http://www.acronis.de/enterprise/support/bartpe/index.html

Da BartPE u.a. die Grundlage für UBCD for Windows ist, kann das Plug-In natürlich auch gleich in UBCD4Win integriert werden. Das bedeutet, dass man beim Booten von UBCD4Win nicht nur geniale Helferchen findet, sondern im Bedarfsfall auch gleich noch Acronis Backup.

UBCD for Windows: http://www.ubcd4win.com/index.htm
BartPE: http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/
Acronis True Image 11 Home: http://www.acronis.de/homecomputing/products/trueimage/


----------

